# Struts: zwei JSP's nutzen eine Action



## Samson_Miller (20. Nov 2007)

Ich habe zwei JSP's die ein und dieselbe Action nutzen, jetzt möchte ich in der Action den forward aber abhängig von der JSP machen die die Action aufgerufen hat. Kann man in einer Action herausfinden von welcher JSP die Action aufgerufen wurde?


----------



## maki (20. Nov 2007)

Schick doch am besten einen zusätzlichen Parameter mit, bevor du anfängst den HTTP Referer auszuwerten.


----------



## Samson_Miller (20. Nov 2007)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber vielleicht geht es ja auch ohne zusätzliche Parameter. Vielleicht wird ja schon automatisch mitgeschickt, von welcher JSP die Action aufgerufen wurde.


----------



## maki (20. Nov 2007)

Es wird der HTTP Referer mitgesendet, aber es ist schlechter Stil diesen auszuwerten, der zusätzliche Parameter ist die bessere Lösung


----------



## Samson_Miller (20. Nov 2007)

Ok, ich habs jetzt auch über ein Parameter gelöst. Danke.


----------



## HLX (20. Nov 2007)

Du kannst auch einfach ein zweites ActionMapping in der Struts-Config definieren:


```
<action-mappings>
    <action path="/action1"
        type="struts.MyAction" name="MyForm"
        input="ersteSeite.jsp">
        <forward name="result" path="ersteAusgabe.jsp" />
    </action>
    <action path="/action2"
        type="struts.MyAction" name="MyForm"
        input="zweiteSeite.jsp">
        <forward name="result" path="zweiteSeite.jsp" />
    </action>
<action-mappings>
```

Wichtig ist dann, dass die Forwards gleich benannt sind.


----------

